
Spreadsheet? I'd rather use the command line. - zamansky
http://cestlaz.github.io/2014/07/06/spreadsheet-vs-cli.html#.U7rXfjN-Fwo.hackernews
======
kazinator
That page is going for the UUOC(%) award of 2014.

\---

%
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_%28Unix%29#Useless_use_of_c...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_%28Unix%29#Useless_use_of_cat)

------
eddyparkinson
True - the experts choice and the mainstream choice are often different. An
acquired taste?

